# Enable ALTQ



## APetrick (May 12, 2012)

I was wondering if I could enable ALTQ within my kernel without compiling and installing a new one. Installing a new kernel is not an option as my device will not allow me to do that.


----------



## bbzz (May 12, 2012)

No.


----------



## APetrick (May 12, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------

